# Space Queen And Northern Berry



## Crazy Horse (Jan 11, 2007)

Has Anyone Tried Either Of These Strains? Just Curious On How They Are To Grow And How Are They For Taste And High.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 13, 2007)

Go to good ole' Brother's Grunt Grow journals. Nothern Berry was one of his Favs. from Peak Seeds. Journal has em from strt to finish.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Mutt, I will check it out.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 15, 2007)

*Whats up CH. Here is the link to our Northernberry grow journal if you haven't found it already.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1661*


----------



## Crazy Horse (Jan 15, 2007)

Cool TBG. I will definately check it out. Thanks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 16, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Cool TBG. I will definately check it out. Thanks.


*Also here is the smoke report on the Northerberry.  Good **** mang.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6093*


----------



## pussum (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow, I read that whole journal. That was an awsome run TBG!! Few questions though.

1) you said in your journal that, that was going to be the last time you use MG. You still use it, correct? 

2) Did adding the extra perrilite (sp?) and the fox farms nutrients help any?

3) At what stage did you flush you're plants of the salt and excess buildup?

4) How many time did you have to flush?

Thanks!


----------



## Crazy Horse (Jan 16, 2007)

Sounds nummy TBG. Trying NB for my next, next grow for sure. Still no replies on  Space Queen? I can't find a seed bank that carries them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 17, 2007)

*Found some Space Queen for ya CH. TGA seeds. Here is a link. http://www.cannaseur.com/asp/prodtype.asp?prodtype=145&recorprod=11&ph=&keywords=&recor=1&SearchFor=&PT_ID=1*


----------

